# Dale Hollow Smallies



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

I went down to Dale Hollow last week for a few days with my father to try to catch some smallies. I have never been there before and it was defiantly a trip worth taking. It was such a great time and there are many good fish in this lake. The first day we where there we went out with a guide to figure out how to fish. We ended up boating 10 smallies and a handful of trout. We couldn't take many pictures because we fished in the rain all day. The second day we rented a boat and went out together and ended up picking up three more smallies and a nice sized trout. If anyone is interested in going to a great lake for some of the best small mouth bass fishing I do recommend Dale Hollow.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

wow nice fish. Those sure arent like the river smallies I am use too seeing !


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Probably my most favorite place in the entire world. Nice fish looks like you had great time!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch man!! Glad you guys had fun, and got to hang at the one-stop


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Try lake St. Clair in early-mid June...20+ inchers till your arm gets tired...


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Way to go! I hit up Dale Hollow in September and had a wonderful time. Beautiful lake and it does have its share of solid smallies!


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Here,here Lurer! 
My annual pilgramage to LSC is aways the weekend of my bday(June 3rd)
Always a freaking riot!Love,love,love me some LSC small jaws.Planning on a trip around May 12th as well.Havent fished there that early yet.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Fished in the MTN division of the BFL at DH on Saturday, makes you sick having to throw back 18 and 19 inch smallies during a tourny because they're in the slot. We could've hit just about any point on the main lake and caught smallies left and right all day long, definitely want to go back for some fun fishing...


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Main lake Points (as sporto points out), pretty much all week until wind got up. Then we hit the flats/ 2ndry points. It was on but I think the high sun kept it down a bit. Big hammers, Red or chart cranks and smithwick jerks. Fish are trying to move up but don;t let our temp gage fool you, it's still mid 50's 10ft down. The cycle seems to be only slightly ahead due to weather, but just slightly. I do have to say, i thought the swim bait thing was something somebody cooked up to sell baits - i was wrong! Good Luck!


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Dale rocks, have a few friends who pound it every weekend, I can't afford that kind of gas money for something like that...now I know what it's like to be addicted to crack, LOL.

Heading to LSC with my wife this year, staying on US side at north end week of June 6th...if you see a maroon/white Basscat, share a beer with us. I usually go yearly same time wth a bunch of guys, stay on CAN side, but she insisted on going this year, tired of hearing my fish stories over and over, and over...


----------



## bacustomknives (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice fish we went 2 weeks ago,nailed them cranking


----------

